# Whyatt & Daisy from the Y Litter! 16 weeks!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are a few shots of Whyatt and Daisy from the Y litter (siblings to Copley and Harley). I have had some personal issues that have kept me from being here more often but I finally have some time. Anyways, I am very excited about these puppies. Any comments are welcome and appreciated. The first three are Whyatt and the last three Daisy! Thank you and enjoy!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't see the photo's?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't see photos either... but I can't wait. I'm sure they're beautiful puppies.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are gorgeous and sturdy looking pups. I love those fluffy puppy coats.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

just beautiful. Daisy looks like a little lady, she is very regal. Whyatt is gorgeous and a big boy - like a teddy bear. Both are beautiful.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow, Wyatt is just stunning. So is his sister, Daisy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Very cute! Daisy looks like she would be happier in Wisconsin, though


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They sure are stunning!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Tahnee GR said:


> Very cute! Daisy looks like she would be happier in Wisconsin, though


No I think they would like to swim in the St. Lawrence River. :


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Daisy wants to come live with me!! Gorgeous puppies!!!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, since Daisy is obviously spoken for, I saw you send Whyatt this way ;-) LOL. They're beautiful!


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, Whyatt has grown into his ears! They look beautiful Ash. I will try to get some pictures this week. Outside, that is if it ever stops snowing and the sun ever shines.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

They are both lovely puppies. Just gorgeous.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

They are very beautiful! Love the fluffy coats!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't get over those gorgeous heads!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I can't wait to see pictures as they grow!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

They are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I can't get over those gorgeous heads!!


I agree! No puppy uglies here.

Good luck with them!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Wyatt & Daisy are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind comments about these puppies. I am def too excited for them. LOL Linda, Daisy is spoiled little beast I may be begging for her to go to Wisconsin.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

They are both beautiful!!!
If I say which one I like best, do I get to bring it home????


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

stan and ollie said:


> Well, Whyatt has grown into his ears! They look beautiful Ash. I will try to get some pictures this week. Outside, that is if it ever stops snowing and the sun ever shines.


Thanks! That sounds awesome... can't wait to see some new photos of Mr Harley!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Those pups are beautiful! (and growing too fast ) Are you keeping them both? 

You must be thrilled at how beautiful this litter is turning out


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

They are awesome Ash. So nice to hear from you!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love seeing brothers& sisters of Copley. They look gorgeous and happy.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you all. Jill I have no hope of catching up to you as far of nice photos go but they had baths so I thought why not? Marnie... I love love love your avatar. Too cute! They are growing wayyy to fast


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful pups. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

They would both like to live on Lake Lanier Ga! They could swim all day.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

timberwolf said:


> They are both beautiful!!!
> If I say which one I like best, do I get to bring it home????


Thanks.... you can say but its gonna cosy ya! LOL


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

They are all stunning pups, I just love them!! I want one.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> They are all stunning pups, I just love them!! I want one.


LOL thanks! Hopefully you can find something similar out your way :crossfing


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I always loved little Whyatt....right from the start!!!

Are you planning another breeding of the same parents or another breeding this year???


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

O, So Precious! I'm in love with them both! Though, I think I may be just a smidge partial to Whyatt for some reason.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Ash said:


> Thanks.... you can say but its gonna cosy ya! LOL


And one helluva ride to go pick him up 
ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Laurie said:


> Are you planning another breeding of the same parents or another breeding this year???


Thanks! I have not decided if or when I breed a litter this year. I am still pretty tuckered out from these ten! I have plenty on my plate with these pups and the Frangrance puppies (showing, clearances) so we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

They are just gorgeous! Love the fuzzy puppy coat.


----------

